

Google Ad supported free car? Would you drive it? - mrspeedy
http://www.zurb.com/article/523/would-you-buy-a-car-from-google

======
andrea_ITA
Google is slowly becoming too much invasive, and we are happy and pleased.

I was thinking today that with all google serivices that i'm using such as
gmail, google voice and (just begin few weeks ago) latitude, every information
about me could easly show up by just clicking few times.

Driving a google ad sponsored car? why not :-)

